# just something incase u guys are borred



## Richie1888 (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/1.html


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2006)

I've never been borred in my life.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 4, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> http://www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/1.html



I got bored after finding secret page 2.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 4, 2006)

I got to the 15th page.
But I dont understand what quince has to do with buchanon.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 4, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I got to the 15th page.
> But I dont understand what quince has to do with buchanon.


Try Penny Face...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no clue how ojofuffo relates to 19 and how to get to page 20.


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 5, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I have no clue how ojofuffo relates to 19 and how to get to page 20.



I'm stuck there too...

I found this quote on a web page

"The concept of "infinity" is not like "ojofuffo". You know the meaning of infinity but you cannot comprehend it. But, you neither know the meaning of "ojofuffo", nor you can comprehend it. Whenever you assign a meaning to "ojofuffo", you relate it to an already existing concept, and it comes into the universe of existence."

Maybe its infinity, ie. we're done. 

*Edit*: I totally read that wrong.  I am wayyyy too tired.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 5, 2006)

ghey! how do you gtepas the page with the iii ?


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 5, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> ghey! how do you gtepas the page with the iii ?



 Good luck son.

*Edit*: I really hope youre joking...


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I've never been borred in my life.



interesting life


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 5, 2006)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS OJOFUFFO !? *


----------



## the nut (Aug 5, 2006)

How the fuck did you get to 15?


----------



## the nut (Aug 5, 2006)

I loathe you for starting this thread.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> interesting life



bo*rr*ed


----------



## MyK (Aug 5, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I got to the 15th page.
> But I dont understand what quince has to do with buchanon.


15th president, lincoln was the 16th


----------



## MyK (Aug 5, 2006)

I cant get 17 its "septemdecim" or something and I have to take a shower!!!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 5, 2006)

_"borred" Learn some english! 

Damn it is good to say that.  _


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 6, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> 15th president, lincoln was the 16th









ojofuffo, bitch.


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

GAH!!!

I am stuck on 20, wtf?!

I am tired with hints, please, someone tell me the answer?:suicide:


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> GAH!!!
> 
> I am stuck on 20, wtf?!
> 
> I am tired with hints, please, someone tell me the answer?:suicide:


who the fuck are you!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

I am obviously new, someone you may or may not know. I am Mel.

I found this site looking up the bloody answer, and I am stuck.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> I am obviously new, someone you may or may not know. I am Mel.
> 
> I found this site looking up the bloody answer, and I am stuck.



whaddup, I am MyK. you have now entered the best bodybuilding site ever! do you workout?


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...so that's what this place is eh? I didn't really look around. Just wanted to know the damn answer. Hehe.

Um, yep I do, but not as often as I would like. Need to shape up for my wedding day.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...so that's what this place is eh? I didn't really look around. Just wanted to know the damn answer. Hehe.
> 
> Um, yep I do, but not as often as I would like. Need to shape up for my wedding day.


your getting married, Im sorry to hear that! my condolences!

hit up the training and diet forum and read the stickies!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

~laughs~

awww it's not bad. I found my true love. I already know it will last.

And thanks for the directions....now how a bout an answer to this damn puzzle? ~bats lashes~


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> ~laughs~
> 
> awww it's not bad. I found my true love. I already know it will last.
> 
> And thanks for the directions....now how a bout an answer to this damn puzzle? ~bats lashes~



good for you!! 

tell what page you are on and I will try to help you! ~unzips pants~


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

~points above~

Short term memory? 20, about the icosagon.

~ignores pants~


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

im not there yet sugar tits! whats 17? is it "septemdecim"


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Almost.

There is an n in there, instead of an m.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

10001


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

potassium


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

what about it?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> what about it?


your canadian!! thats gross


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

if you google "ojofuffo" this thread is the first hit!!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

That's exactly how I found this place. What's wrong with being Canadian? 

My ancestors migrated north.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

where in canada are you?


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Alberta


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

icosagon 

Im ont.


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Super, now we are stuck on the same page.

Ontario? You bastard! 

[quote MyK] your canadian!! thats gross[/quote]


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> Super, now we are stuck on the same page.
> 
> Ontario? You bastard!



if you dont stop using that smiley, your gonna break it and I will have to ban from this site!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

but I like to use my tongue....


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> but I like to use my tongue....


 

please, I thought you "found your true love. and already know it will last." now your flirting with some random guy on the internet!~!!!

your a typical alberta chick!!!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

HAHA! 

If I were flirting, you would know it.

And I am Quebecois, raised in Ontario and BC.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> HAHA!
> 
> If I were flirting, you would know it.
> 
> And I am Quebecois, raised in Ontario and BC.



oh your french! that explains alot!! you know what they say about Quebec chicks, dont you!!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah, we're good with our tongues

lmao!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> yeah, we're good with our tongues
> 
> lmao!


 

do you always act like this, or just on the internet??


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

I may think it, but does not mean irl I will say it. so mostly on the net.

i can ask the same about you. Do you always act like a pigheaded jerk, or just on the internet?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

no, Im always like this! 

and Im glad you noticed, very sweet of you!


"I may think it" what do you mean by this?


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

What I meant is, I may think of comments like 'we are good with our tongues' but I may not actually say it outloud. At least not outloud to people I don't know.

but internet is different, I loosen up and speak my mind.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> What I meant is, I may think of comments like 'we are good with our tongues' but I may not actually say it outloud. At least not outloud to people I don't know.
> 
> but internet is different, I loosen up and speak my mind.


thats cool, I hate chicks who cant loosen up and drop their social mask!


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 6, 2006)

COCKBLOCK ENTERS....

myk, get a room. what the fuck is ojofuffo !!


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> COCKBLOCK ENTERS....
> 
> myk, get a room. what the fuck is ojofuffo !!



checkout the letters of the alphabet next to ojofuffo and go from there


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Get a room?

....

Just for that, no answer for you.

I hate phonies and liars.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> Get a room?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



shit, i am too late. have fun myk, lol.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> shit, i am too late. have fun myk, lol.


$100 says she weigh over 200lbs!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

MyK...clean your inbox!

Did I not mention I am engaged?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> MyK...clean your inbox!
> 
> Did I not mention I am engaged?



clean your box!!!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Said your inbox was full.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> Said your inbox was full.


oh, never mind, I guess its a good thing that you like a clean box!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't we all?


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

oh I love nothing more than a nice tight clean box!!


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

Woot!

I finished the puzzle. lmao!


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 6, 2006)

what comes after ojofuffo seriously.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Lil Bee said:
			
		

> Woot!
> 
> I finished the puzzle. lmao!


1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, ...
10946


----------



## Lil Bee (Aug 6, 2006)

o comes after n
j comes after i
o etc.

twenty=u comes after t
 x comes after w etc.

Wikipedia: fibonacci

add that last number and the one listed before it.


----------



## the nut (Aug 7, 2006)

How the hell do you get past the black screen?


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> How the hell do you get past the black screen?


click on the top left corner and pull down, with your finger still on th emouse, then clue will be revealed!


----------



## nathanman (Aug 7, 2006)

anyone have any clues for icosagon? i tried a 21 sided polygon (icosikaihenagon) but it dont work.


----------



## nathanman (Aug 7, 2006)

nathanman said:
			
		

> anyone have any clues for icosagon? i tried a 21 sided polygon (icosikaihenagon) but it dont work.



no worries, got it


----------



## hawkstalion (Aug 7, 2006)

hey, im still stuck on 19 i still dont understand ojofuffo.


----------



## hawkstalion (Aug 7, 2006)

never mind figured it out, thats for all the help


----------



## the nut (Aug 7, 2006)

Icosikaihenagon isn't working, am I the wrong track?


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Get meowofhere!


----------



## hawkstalion (Aug 7, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> Icosikaihenagon isn't working, am I the wrong track?




your getting close, took me a while to get it.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 7, 2006)

This shit gives me a woody!


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 7, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> This shit gives me a woody!


----------



## mirage34 (Aug 8, 2006)

i already got pass to ojofuffo


----------



## riana (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all (",

i got to 21 but im having a lot of trouble finding the answer to get to 22.. any clues?


----------



## lazibutt (Aug 11, 2006)

how did u got to 21? wuts the answer for it?


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 11, 2006)

17711


----------



## freyr (Aug 12, 2006)

finish..


----------



## iorgy (Aug 12, 2006)

*ojofuffo*

o=n
j=i
o=n
f=e
u=t
f=e
f=e

so twenty will be ....

t=u
w=x
... and so on


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2006)

OK, I lost interest when it changed languages.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## inhgeras (Aug 16, 2006)

*final answer*

http://heyokity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 16, 2006)

I was so pissed to see that as the ending.


----------



## alexandra.haret (Aug 20, 2006)

*Done*

But I had to remember 'programming' for question 21


----------



## Citifox (Aug 24, 2006)

*icosagon is 20-sided polygon*

what is the 21-sided polygon called "icosikaihenagon" . the page can't be displayed. im stuck


----------



## alexandra.haret (Aug 24, 2006)

*Two names for that...*

There are two possible ways you can call a 21-sided polygon, and you found only the first one. Take a look http://mathforum.org/dr.math/faq/faq.polygon.names.html


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://bendecidestoblog.wordpress.com/2006/09/10/ojofuffo-ojofuffo-ojofuffo-ojofuffo/


----------

